# Tips for training a junior



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

My 11 year old is working with my 11 mo old puppy in 4-H. They will be doing rally and showmanship at fair in Aug in puppy class. It's not AKC but my daughter has expressed possible interest in taking it further and if not her my 6 yo may take it up in a few years. Our trainer is pretty good but we are a bit limited in time and we don't focus much on the showmanship part. 
Hoping you guys might have some tips or links to resources that would help to pad the learning we get at training. I don't have time or money right now to see a separate trainer but at the same time would like to try and train it mostly right the first time in case they do decide to go into the AKC junior handeling. 
Thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There are a lot of YouTube videos- 
to get the piece of showmanship, she'd probably need a class with a good scrutinizing teacher- are there kennel clubs near enough you could take her to their conformation classes? Even if it weren't JS specific it would be great practice and typically the teacher has ring experience. 
Practicing things like wrapping up the lead without a lot of motion- she can do that w a set of keys on the end of the lead and watching TV. when she gets it into her hand without it looking like spaghetti noodles and making a lot of racket, she's got that down.


Watching the handlers in the ring w Goldens another good idea- that's who she will emulate. And as soon as your kids are 9YO, get their JS # from AKC. They'll like the lapel pin and you may as well start looking for suits at resale shops now before you get started in earnest!

PS also film them showing in your yard/driveway/etc- teach them ring procedure, all the different turns, getting out of the way of the judge and still maintaining control of the dog (never be between the dog and the judge), and fleeting eye contact when making a turn and finishing up a go around.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Westminster comes on TV in 2 weeks. DVR it. Have them watch it about 1,000 times. That's how I taught myself how to show dogs!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Guess we will be watching some dog shows. Our trainer has been talking about having the kids get their AKC junior handling stuff this year. I guess there is a big workshop or something this spring. I did make sure that all Penny's AKC paperwork was good in case this goes anywhere farther than 4-H. Hopefully my wee pooch will settle down a little before fair. Right now if anyone come up to her she turns into a wiggling puddle of "would you be my best friend?" We have worked so hard to teach her to sit for people that training her to stand still while being touched should be fun.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There's a mostly defunct website that would still be useful if your children wanted to go back and read all the posts, threads, etc- bestjunior.com
on the message board. Lots of good advice there to my memory.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you. I'll go and take a look


----------

